# Post your crashes, no shame here.



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

I am not ashamed to post my first crash.....after having my gopro2 for less than 24 hours. I sprained my middle finger on my right hand which is problem some considering I teach/play guitar for a living. The camera doesn't capture the height of the fall, but these are big chunky rocks I'm falling from and I ride a 29er. I probably had a good 8-10 ft for my head to go to hit the ground. I scratched my lens already but thank god the replacements are dirt cheap.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

LOl why did you turn your bars? Your line looked just fine haha should of just blasted thru that.. Ive busted my ass a few times as well on stupid little things besides tacoing a wheel on a jump .


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

aedubber said:


> LOl why did you turn your bars? Your line looked just fine haha should of just blasted thru that.. Ive busted my ass a few times as well on stupid little things besides tacoing a wheel on a jump .


Yep it was dumb and its easy to rewatch it and see why I fell. It looks mild on video, but here's a picture of it with out moving.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice crash dude!!! i did something similar but didn't have the cam going at the time..:skep:

REALLY wish i had as some how I got right foot stuck between the frame and the front tire and left foot twisted around so I couldn't unclip... I was laughing cause I couldn't get out with out butt walking off to the side of the rocks so i could untwist the bike.. would have been an AWESOME funny vid


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

My cousin crashing last year on the Lawrence River Trail.


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

Lawson Raider said:


> My cousin crashing last year on the Lawrence River Trail.


holy crap that is a long stem!!! weird lookin bars for mountain riding too but to each his own.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

ihaveagibsonsg said:


> holy crap that is a long stem!!! weird lookin bars for mountain riding too but to each his own.


That used to be my bike but sold it to my cousin after my Yeti was finished. It was a large frame bike which I thought was my size but I found a medium was more my fit. I don't know how often he rides so not sure if/when he plans to customize the bike for his fit.


----------



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

*here you go*

a few minutes in but there are two of them:


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

nice crashing the Muddy....



I think this is going to be my all time favorite thread :devil:


----------



## C-Rock (Nov 5, 2006)

llama:
You are a sick sadistic MF'r.
Where's the sympathy huh?:nono:


----------



## BuiltforSin (Sep 10, 2011)

ihaveagibsonsg said:


> I am not ashamed to post my first crash.....after having my gopro2 for less than 24 hours. I sprained my middle finger on my right hand which is problem some considering I teach/play guitar for a living. The camera doesn't capture the height of the fall, but these are big chunky rocks I'm falling from and I ride a 29er. I probably had a good 8-10 ft for my head to go to hit the ground. I scratched my lens already but thank god the replacements are dirt cheap.


That looked painful.


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

BuiltforSin said:


> That looked painful.


I broke my middle finger....and I play guitar for a living. There's videos of me playing guitar on my channel too. Fortunately it's on my right hand and I don't finger pick much so I'm in the clear.


----------



## gregD (Nov 29, 2009)

I can easily take over this forum with my crash videos, but here is a favorite of mine:






And this one too:


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

C-Rock said:


> llama:
> You are a sick sadistic MF'r.
> Where's the sympathy huh?:nono:


It's only cool when they get up, brush off, then you can make fun of them  Serious injuries aren't funny :nono:

Nice vids there GregD.. like that first one.... just don't get why he/you didn't.. ummm well ....turn? LOLOLOLL


----------



## lanceuppercut (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## gregD (Nov 29, 2009)

> Nice vids there GregD.. like that first one.... just don't get why he/you didn't.. ummm well ....turn? LOLOLOLL


If you look closely, there is a small board on the stump I was trying to jump. I had done it a few times before, but this time it moved.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

lanceuppercut said:


>


"I can't carry you out and I'm not leaving my bike here."

Classic.

Steve Z


----------



## raycje5 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Some crashes from 2011.*


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

this is an old one of my friend Steve trying a tad of rock gardening.. :devil:

Steve @ Hartman Park, CT - YouTube

for some reason I can't embed the video..


----------



## AMPanator (Oct 12, 2009)

I've NEVER seen anyone "drop a step-down" SEATED.(Greg D.)
maybe I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## gregD (Nov 29, 2009)

AMPanator said:


> I've NEVER seen anyone "drop a step-down" SEATED.(Greg D.)
> maybe I'm doing it wrong.


Not sure what you mean?


----------



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

The picture makes the section look a lot harder than the video.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Great thread idea!

Here's one of my recent OTB experiences. I was riding "up on the bars" for a split-second, and thought maybe I could somehow save it....nope!






Over the bars on Bluffline from Clay Morgan on Vimeo.


----------



## gregD (Nov 29, 2009)

net wurker said:


> Great thread idea!
> 
> Here's one of my recent OTB experiences. I was riding "up on the bars" for a split-second, and thought maybe I could somehow save it....nope!


That Hammy is even louder mic'ed up! Cool crash angle:thumbsup:


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

just a little biff


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

*My Contribution (Pueblo Colorado)*






Fail on Freeride Trail from Jaydude on Vimeo.


----------



## AMPanator (Oct 12, 2009)

it APPEARS that the;; how would you say, stocky guy is indeed seated when he drops off and lands.
congrats,to you/him and the bike/suspension, but I believe MOST people stand while getting air and landing.unfortunately Chad Reed seat-bounced last week and now will miss the rest of the season due to
a fractured tibfib two broken ribs....GET WELL SOON CHAD!!!


----------



## FrankRizzo (Mar 8, 2009)

Short crash clip from my Megavalanche 2011 qualifying run at Alpe d'Huez, France. Messed up a triple jump approach and ended up bending the bars of my '08 Enduro Expert. Run had already been ruined by a couple of minor spills by this point. Impact knocked the helmet mount of my POV HD off which I at first didn't realize when setting off again. No harm done, though.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

here's 2 from our whistler exploits, one from september last year and one from may 2010,,,
this one is on river runs through it, one of whistlers signature xc trails, and this is a classic example why you should always wear a helmet, and how not to ride skinnies, 





this one is in the bikepark on bearcub connector, on the long flat turn, it was very dry and loose, but bad visibility cause of the cloud, 
warning for those that are squemish, this vid contains images of broken bones,


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

^^^ winner winner, chicken dinner. Broken finger.... that sucks man.


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

*Pre Gopro days*

One of our classics/


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

eggdog said:


> One of our classics/


????


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

Pre go pro days


----------



## bustedup (Jun 9, 2009)

Jaydude said:


> Fail on Freeride Trail from Jaydude on Vimeo.


Jaydude your response after your crash was a riot!
Looks like it could-a-should-a hurt... :yikes:
BU


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

codyh12345 said:


> ^^^ winner winner, chicken dinner. Broken finger.... that sucks man.


it certainly does,,,,, specially when your on holiday in whistler for 3 week's and it happens on your third day there,,,,,,, if that was'nt bad enough, being tourists we had to pay for the hospital visit...... it was 1400 buck's,,, paid up front by me, and to top it all off, the insurance company are being a,ss holes and still havnt paid out.


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

A short helmet cam clip: Taking an impromptu swim in a cold creek trying to get a Carver 96'er across some slime-covered slate.






Be forewarned a bit of spicy language at the end of this one.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like i will play here too LOL ... You can watch the whole video or FF to 6:45 and you can see the slo mo fall of mine . Little OTB action on a new trail i was exploring.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

aedubber said:


> Looks like i will play here too LOL ... You can watch the whole video or FF to 6:45 and you can see the slo mo fall of mine . Little OTB action on a new trail i was exploring.


dude.. was that ice you landed on? or just shallow puddle/pond edge?


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

ihaveagibsonsg said:


> I broke my middle finger....and I play guitar for a living. There's videos of me playing guitar on my channel too. Fortunately it's on my right hand and I don't finger pick much so I'm in the clear.


Warmoth or Charvel?

*edit*

Oh, clicked play...

though that heel looks so very Warmoth.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

thomllama said:


> dude.. was that ice you landed on? or just shallow puddle/pond edge?


Yea it was Ice lol, we took a ride out in some cold weather, trail was icy in certain areas but i didn't know there was ice under the water as my front tire sunk into the mud and hit the ice . Had to hurry up and get back to my car .


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

*crash at Angelfire.*

I'm the guy in the front. You have to look real close and you will see that I clipped a pedal on a rock sticking out of the ground and got tossed. Put a big scuff in my helmet, got a stiff neck, and was a little loopy for a while. Continued riding after I replaced my pedals. I still laugh when I see myself all tangled up in the bike and looking disoriented.






Untitled from Grant Webb on Vimeo.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

grantw9066 said:


> ...... I still laugh when I see myself all tangled up in the bike and looking disoriented.


man, how the hell did you get all tied up like that... holy crap  :thumbsup:


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

thomllama said:


> man, how the hell did you get all tied up like that... holy crap  :thumbsup:


Not really sure! Hit my head really hard, I just kind of woke up and tried to stand up and couldn't. It took me a few seconds to realize I was tangled in my bike and the rope. Can't wait to get back to Angelfire.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

Crash at the end at Braille Trail in Demonstration Forest Santa Cruz. The crash turned the camera off.

Sorry for the crappy quality.


----------



## cjcollas (Apr 16, 2007)

grantw9066 said:


> Not really sure! Hit my head really hard, I just kind of woke up and tried to stand up and couldn't. It took me a few seconds to realize I was tangled in my bike and the rope. Can't wait to get back to Angelfire.:thumbsup:


That sounds like when i hit my head on my mx bike. "Just kind of woke up". I think thats a nicer way of saying I got knocked the fug out.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

pre gopro days ..make sure to watch in best quality.


----------



## švajnundpig (Dec 1, 2011)

*My first *

Few years ago when I started riding, ended up with cuncushion and couple of bruises


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Friend of mine new to riding.*


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

švajnundpig said:


> Few years ago when I started riding, ended up with cuncushion and couple of bruises
> Haro Crash in Pregrada - YouTube


Holy friggin ouch dude!!! you were flying 

grantw9066....
WOW, sorry, but I gotz to laugh at that one.. it's something I would do, that sloooowwww drop and over


----------



## švajnundpig (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep, before landing on my head I just managed to say in rasignated tone: "O fuc.k.." and then blackout and after that I couldn ´t really remember what just happened to me. All in all I am still alive :madmax:


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

švajnundpig said:


> Yep, before landing on my head I just managed to say in rasignated tone: "O fuc.k.." and then blackout and after that I couldn ´t really remember what just happened to me. All in all I am still alive :madmax:


That helmet probably saved your life there. Interesting nickname btw.


----------



## švajnundpig (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, as a matter of fact, it was my dads old motorcycle helmet, slightly too big, but it helped a lot.
Nickname is mix of german and english, but the german part is written how its pronounced on croatian, in original it would be Schweinundpig


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

Took my brother on some singletrack for the first time. It was inevitable I suppose.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

muddywings said:


> a few minutes in but there are two of them:


Where is that trail? I gotta ride it.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Spykr said:


> Took my brother on some singletrack for the first time. It was inevitable I suppose.


baaaahaaaa it's only funny cause he crawls back up the hill, _(i'm guessing OK)_

this is the best part!!!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Heres a little video i just finished up from a ride earlier today, its not of me but a buddy of mine. Enjoy


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

thomllama said:


> baaaahaaaa it's only funny cause he crawls back up the hill, _(i'm guessing OK)_
> 
> this is the best part!!!


Yeah he was totally fine! A bit dirty and covered in leaves, but totally fine!


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

aedubber said:


> Heres a little video i just finished up from a ride earlier today, its not of me but a buddy of mine. Enjoy


lol, great sound effects.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

ihaveagibsonsg said:


> lol, great sound effects.


TY lol figured i would change things up and have a little comical theme going


----------



## Phil129 (Jul 22, 2011)

Crash half way through my ride in the Albuquerque foothills today, had both front and rear tires wash out on me. Only damage was to my self esteem.


----------



## MysticKJ (Jul 4, 2011)

gregD said:


>


I've just started getting into having my two wheels off the ground during portions of my rides. How do you avoid what happened in that first crash? the one with the guy riding over the ramp and going over the handlebars....


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

on the way to work


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

hehehe like the flying leg!!


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

raycje5 said:


>


I recognize Reveille peak


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Grab some popcorn and enjoy...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

superb work there Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

lol at the swearing and bollocking yourself ha ha, thats quality,,,:thumbsup:
them trails look super techy and quite steep. fairplay to you for having the balls to attempt them, assuming this vid is genuine and not a pisstake windup... 
i am guessing your quite new to the sport, if you are you would benefit from some tuition, learning the correct skill and techniques will improve your riding more than you could imagine, kkep on trying and learning and most important of all keep on having fun.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

BAAHAAHAAAAA that was the best!!! think I've heard a whole yrs worth of swearing in 10 minutes!! :thumbsup:

The lady near the end is the best!!!


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

gregD said:


> i am guessing your quite new to the sport, if you are you would benefit from some tuition, learning the correct skill and techniques will improve your riding more than you could imagine, kkep on trying and learning and most important of all keep on having fun.


I have over the last year and a half just started loving the chunk so there's a learning curve between XC and Gnar for sure. That was a years worth of F ups so it might not be very typical of my rides. All those wrecks are on trails I've ridden many times and, for one reason or another, just fell asleep. Well, some of them I just sucked on, too...

My latest of what we ride:








thomllama said:


> The lady near the end is the best!!!


Dude, I've never laughed so hard as I did after watching that video when I got home. As if the ride was fun enough, that old lady was awesome


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

big0mike said:


> Dude, I've never laughed so hard as I did after watching that video when I got home. As if the ride was fun enough, that old lady was awesome


too bad you can't get in contact with her... would LOVE to hear her comment upon watching the vid of herself!!!

maybe take a snap shot off the vid and print out a.. "Wanted....
Do you know this person? report to _(vimeo location or here)_"

something like this LOL


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Here's is mine.

Mountain Bike Carbon Fiber handlebar test - YouTube


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

LMAOO holyfook thats too funny !! at time 1:20 that must of been a fun 180 :thumbsup:



big0mike said:


> Grab some popcorn and enjoy...


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

aedubber said:


> at time 1:20 that must of been a fun 180 :thumbsup:


That one really caught me by surprise. I'm sure I noticed that rock but had no idea it was big enough for a pedal strike and would've never dreamed a pedal strike so heavy it would toss me off like a sack of potatos. Good times for sure...


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

*How'd your glove fall off?*



Lawson Raider said:


> My cousin crashing last year on the Lawrence River Trail.


I'm baffled how your glove came off from letting go of the handlebars *even before* hitting the ground?? I'd definitely want to get some gloves that stay attached...


----------



## stephend9 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Syllamo Endo*

A friend of mine doing an endo last weekend at Syllamo on a tricky little double step up. Taken near Mountain View, AR.

Oops, can't post links yet. Youtube video is: TKsv7Unq_EI

Someone else feel free to embed it here if you want.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

ridemtn said:


> I'm baffled how your glove came off from letting go of the handlebars *even before* hitting the ground?? I'd definitely want to get some gloves that stay attached...


True that. I'll have to let him know to get some good quality gloves LOL.


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

Here you go.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

A short sweet shot of my buddy Derrick doing an endo:

When a Good Line Goes Bad - YouTube


----------



## Master Obiwan (Apr 26, 2012)

Sometimes I think if you are not crashing, you are not riding hard enough. However, the older I get, my body would prefer zero.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok so here is one of mine from last weekend at the resort . Left me with a swollen ankle lol


----------



## earthwindnwater (Feb 8, 2012)

Why do sports cameras make you ride faster than you normally would?


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Cobretti said:


> just a little biff


this happens to me on a nearly every-ride basis... Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Lucidor (Mar 16, 2012)

My water bottle broke on the second one


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lucidor said:


> My water bottle broke on the second one


Nice, way to get right back on.... you sir are living up to the adage: "If your not wrecking your not riding". I do have to ask though, whats up with all the reflectors?


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Lucidor said:


> My water bottle broke on the second one


that's why you get one of these


----------



## Pea-Ta (Sep 13, 2011)

Crash @ 1:38


----------



## Lucidor (Mar 16, 2012)

RIVER29 said:


> Nice, way to get right back on.... you sir are living up to the adage: "If your not wrecking your not riding". I do have to ask though, whats up with all the reflectors?


Idk I never cared to take them off. Safety first :thumbsup:


----------



## Randomness (May 3, 2012)

I don't really know what happened to me here... but i do know that it sucked and was very embarrassing!


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

That was IMPRESSIVE! Hard to land when your feet aren't on the pedals...:nono:


----------



## Lucidor (Mar 16, 2012)

Crashes @1:00 & @4:40


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

No shame here, just an ankle that never went back to being normal.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

raycje5 said:


>


1 i want to ride here
2 you really like crashing ON the rocks lol


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

ouch,,, thats gotta hurt, did you injure yourself,,,, looks like you slipped your pedals when landing,


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Randomness said:


> I don't really know what happened to me here... but i do know that it sucked and was very embarrassing!


Of the recent posts this is the winner! I'm so glad you had both the first person and 3rd person views of it... hope your alright


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's a couple. 
1st clip crash is just after 1:30
The 2nd clip I grabbed a handful of front brake for no reason


----------



## Randomness (May 3, 2012)

delirian said:


> ouch,,, thats gotta hurt, did you injure yourself,,,, looks like you slipped your pedals when landing,


Haha, luckily the only thing that was hurt was my pride. both me and my bike were fine! even the gopro survived scratch free!



river29 said:


> Of the recent posts this is the winner! I'm so glad you had both the first person and 3rd person views of it... hope your alright


thanks! haha, the best part was definitely the follow-cam action. 
glad you could enjoy it


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

mispost, my bad


----------



## Neo-ST (Aug 25, 2011)

This was one of our recent rides on a local hill...
Friend's crash is at 2:40 and mine at 4:15.
They're nothing special, but it was his first real crash and mine was utterly stupid and not worth a mention. It may seem in the video that I was glad he crashed, but that has a story of its own, let's just say there's a reason to it :thumbsup:
Later we were chased by two large hound dogs. A friend is scared to death of dogs (the one who crashed at 2:40) so at the end he started panicking and fleeing. It was all funny to me since I'm not so afraid as he is 

Zajebancija po Marjanu, Sebin i moj pad, psi - YouTube


----------



## gregD (Nov 29, 2009)

MysticKJ said:


> I've just started getting into having my two wheels off the ground during portions of my rides. How do you avoid what happened in that first crash? the one with the guy riding over the ramp and going over the handlebars....


MANY errors there. Not going fast enough and trying to roll to compensate for lack of speed are teh two biggest.

Most drops I hit, even the big ones, I push down and lift right at the lip. Not wheelie lift but just a little like you would if you were jumping off a curb and want to land both tires same time. Try it on a curb first...


----------



## gregD (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's one that made it on AFV (no $10k tho :sad

Crash at :45


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is one of my recent crashes.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Your bike sure STUCK that landing, eh?


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks, to the video makers and riders.
I am able to see I am human and motivated
to keep trying after I wipe out.


----------



## hellbeni (Feb 21, 2011)

Another crash from Spain. Result: Sprain of my index finger.


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

My Buddy from this morning. He hit the front brake. Doh!

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

i love this thread, this thread and saturday's crash where i went otb on a dh portion and landed on my head has made me decide to carry my camera despite the low quality of it!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

It's been a couple of seasons since I went "over the bars" so I was due:
When a Good Line Goes Bad - At Hall Ranch - YouTube


----------



## Neo-ST (Aug 25, 2011)

That rock...I'm sure you'll remember it


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Neo-ST said:


> That rock...I'm sure you'll remember it


I had a dream about it last night


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

baahaa love the reverse action!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Missus went on a tour with 4 friends yesterday, one of her friends did a "scorpion"


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

This one isn't an actual crash per se. Still funny.






I'm not even sure how it happened


----------



## Neo-ST (Aug 25, 2011)

It's simple actually, everything went...right...over the point of no return


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Carloswithac said:


> This one isn't an actual crash per se. Still funny.
> 
> I'm not even sure how it happened


yup.. that is funny!!!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Some good "over the bars" action from today's ride. I know the thread says "no shame" but I have been posting a lot in here 

When a Good Line Goes Bad - At Curt Gowdy State Park - YouTube


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

BAAHAAHAAAA that was a full out SuperMan impression!!!!

Up, Up, and away...? Naaaaaaa
Down, Down, tuck and roll!!!


----------



## lanceuppercut (Mar 9, 2010)

My brother this time


----------



## Thiago7 (Jun 27, 2010)

*A tree in the way*


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Girl Crash*

The ladies are not represented nearly well enough in this thread so here is one of my wife doing a beautiful faceplant into a muddy creek:
When a Good Line Goes Bad - At Basalt Mtn - Ladies Edition - YouTube


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Her laughing at the end is the best part!!!!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

thomllama said:


> Her laughing at the end is the best part!!!!


She's a great sport... and real good rider despite the clip


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

RaptorTC said:


>


"now i have to wash my clothes"

Uh yea, you should be washing your clothes whether you crash or not lol


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, that sounded bad, haha. I had just finished my laundry before the ride, so I was bummed that I'd have to do another load as soon as I got home since my clothes were now covered in dirt.


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

RIVER29 said:


> The ladies are not represented nearly well enough in this thread so here is one of my wife doing a beautiful faceplant into a muddy creek:


Nice brah. You know how to make a crash video. Edit it down to just the crash and include plenty of slowmo, reverse, and aftermath. Well done.


----------



## dbmartin (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's one of my crashes during a race.






And this one caught in front of me in another race.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

dbmartin said:


> Here's one of my crashes during a race.


dude.. whatcha hit...? seems like a sweet buff trail? or did ya catch your pedal on the twiglets on the side?


----------



## dbmartin (Dec 23, 2010)

thomllama said:


> dude.. whatcha hit...? seems like a sweet buff trail? or did ya catch your pedal on the twiglets on the side?


I went back and looked, it was a exposed root, I hit it with the downstroke of my pedal, just bad timing.
That section of trail is really fun. Its very fast and flowing for about 4 miles.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

When the trail bites back ...


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

clockwork said:


> When the trail bites back ...


Thats crazy you both got all tangled in your bikes in the same ride. That happened to me just a week or so ago:


----------



## .bg. (Mar 28, 2012)

Took a friend over to a local dirt bike track for his third ride since buying a bike and attempting to learn how to ride. Just happened to be shooting in slow motion for this wreck! :thumbsup:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

I like the whole video of course....but the crashes are at 2:22 and 3:52


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

QuenteK25 said:


> I like the whole video of course....but the crashes are at 2:22 and 3:52
> 
> Nephi's Twist - YouTube


that whole vid is AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:

maybe next time up there stop at the top and do a pan of the scenery!! place looks nice!! Think I'd crash a lot cause I'd be spacing off on some other ridge line LOL


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

QuenteK25 said:


> I like the whole video of course....but the crashes are at 2:22 and 3:52
> 
> Nephi's Twist - YouTube


Sick trail, great riding, nice video!


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Neo-ST (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't do that drop, still gathering my balls for even smaller drops


----------



## alaskairhog (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm not taking this jump again without a spotter! This is a park but on this day there happened to be a SUV driving by at just the right time because they were starting to set up for an event. I'm lucky I wasn't seriously injured. I didn't see them until I landed my jump and if they were a half second slower I wouldn't have been able to swerve enough to avoid hitting straight on!

Mountain bike vs. SUV after landing a jump! - YouTube


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

> I like the whole video of course....but the crashes are at 2:22 and 3:52


Nice video!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Another from saturday at angel fire .


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Couldn't tell what you did, Clock. Just wash the front end out?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Yup just a front end wash..Driving all night to get to angel fire is never easy and I just leaned in like it was tacky instead of leaning the bike only keeping my weight pushing down instead of out herderp lol


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is another crash ..my buddy was wearing my go pro


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

hillbilly_hank said:


>


I think I know what happened... you weren't looking down the trail... just kidding but that really did start with the camera being in a really funky angle. Good thing you had a big audience for that one!


----------



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

alaskairhog said:


> I'm not taking this jump again without a spotter! This is a park but on this day there happened to be a SUV driving by at just the right time because they were starting to set up for an event. I'm lucky I wasn't seriously injured. I didn't see them until I landed my jump and if they were a half second slower I wouldn't have been able to swerve enough to avoid hitting straight on!
> 
> Mountain bike vs. SUV after landing a jump! - YouTube


HOLY high rise bars batman!


----------



## Neo-ST (Aug 25, 2011)

Hehe, his bars remind me of a pony bicycle I had when I was a kid 
Glad you & bike are alright though.


----------



## eb5 (Jun 30, 2010)

here's one I recorded of my friend over the winter, we had a good laugh at his expense.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

From today. Doesn't look like much but I ended up flying into the tree, lol. A little sore but nothing major.

https://contour.com/stories/lost-valley-fail


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

sandyeggo said:


> From today. Doesn't look like much but I ended up flying into the tree, lol. A little sore but nothing major.
> 
> https://contour.com/stories/lost-valley-fail


Man, you're missing half your fork! No wonder you ate it!


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

big0mike said:


> Man, you're missing half your fork! No wonder you ate it!


The other side came off earlier in the ride. I figured it would be safe to continue but boy was I wrong!


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

no video, but I had perhaps my most painful crash I've ever had yesterday. Coming off a rock spine and I was leaning too far forward to get the front wheel out of a divot and went OTB into a rock garden. Fortunately, I got my arms off the bars and kept my head and chest out of danger. Unfortunately, my quads both took the brunt of the impact, landing on two perfectly placed baby heads. I'm black and blue on both quads from my hips to my knees. Not the good 'purple/blue', but the bad 'it's still white/deep red' bruises. I can barely walk today. Stairs are completely out of the question.


----------



## RJWW (Sep 5, 2011)

My 2nd try... I think this just got in my head


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Barry's Wreck from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

MtnHound said:


> Nice video!


Thanks!


----------



## gregD (Nov 29, 2009)

eb5 said:


> here's one I recorded of my friend over the winter, we had a good laugh at his expense.


TRUMBULL!

that is really funny. Gotta ride fast over that!


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's my contribution. Luckily the teeter missed my head


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

icecreamjay said:


> Here's my contribution. Luckily the teeter missed my head


LOL WOW. I must admit I laughed so hard when I saw this. No shame though, I'm sure we've all done the same thing on a bike once in our life. I know I've done it real good when I used to dirt jump BMX bikes and over shot some landing being a little over zealous.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

ihaveagibsonsg said:


> LOL WOW. I must admit I laughed so hard when I saw this. No shame though, I'm sure we've all done the same thing on a bike once in our life. I know I've done it real good when I used to dirt jump BMX bikes and over shot some landing being a little over zealous.


what he sidd.. my gut hurts i laughed so hard.. replayed like 6 times! :thumbsup:

Oh ya.. PS glad you're OK man


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah I was fine. Helmet (and camelback) saved me. I'd ridden this teeter dozens of times. I got cocky for the camera and thought I could just wheelie drop off the end. Nope, not so easy.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

icecreamjay said:


> Here's my contribution. Luckily the teeter missed my head


I did that exact same thing last year but the teeter was elevated 5' or so... it knocked the wind out of me so bad!


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

QuenteK25 said:


> I like the whole video of course....but the crashes are at 2:22 and 3:52


Not a whole lot of room for error there...I don't think I could hack it. Nice riding.

Where did you get the orange colored shifters? OR are they the colored XO's?


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

SoWal_MTBer said:


> Not a whole lot of room for error there...I don't think I could hack it. Nice riding.
> 
> Where did you get the orange colored shifters? OR are they the colored XO's?


Thanks. It's sketchy but I honestly think it looks worse on video than in real life.

The shifters are the colored X0's


----------



## borracho (Jul 18, 2010)

QuenteK25 said:


> Thanks. It's sketchy but I honestly think it looks worse on video than in real life.
> 
> The shifters are the colored X0's


Awesome vid..where is this trail?


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

borracho said:


> Awesome vid..where is this trail?


LaVerkin Utah. Southern Utah east of St. George and west of Zion.


----------



## ScottW95 (Apr 1, 2012)

I also could fill the thread with my crashes. Thanks for posting the videos.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

ScottW95 said:


> I also could fill the thread with my crashes. Thanks for posting the videos.


So fill it...


----------



## mickmutante (Apr 22, 2012)

This is a short video of PYNM, a MTB group that I hang out with... Actually i was trying my new Hero2..

Gallardo Bikes y PYNM, subida a patios y "la cortica" - YouTube.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Slight "offs" - nothing serious*

Nothing spectacular - rather pathetic crashes actually - but it's a likeable video of our day out at Penmachno in N Wales. Some great singletrack. So the "offs" are at 2:40 and 12:01, with a near miss at 3:03 thrown in for good measure.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Raw and unedited:

Crash in Isis exit Video - Pinkbike

Trail exits with a 3' drop onto a wood ramp. No problem.
Getting lined up, not paying attention to right side. Clipped a tree which put me straight into the next tree, then the ground, over the lip, landing on the corner of the ramp on my back.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

roxtar said:


> Raw and unedited:
> 
> Crash in Isis exit Video - Pinkbike
> 
> ...


umm ouch!!?? you OK?


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

thomllama said:


> umm ouch!!?? you OK?


No lasting damage but things seem to hurt for a lot longer after you hit your fifties.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

roxtar said:


> No lasting damage but things seem to hurt for a lot longer after you hit your fifties.



yeah bro,,,, getting old sure is ****,,,, everything seems to take longer to recover,,, injuries,,,, illness,,,,hangovers,,,,, ha ha ha,,,
glad you werent to badly hurt,,,,


----------



## Alexgonzalezmi (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's a video of my friend crashing and then myself.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Crash that resulted in a broken finger, surgery, and 6 screws and a plate in my hand.

If your volume is up you can hear me saying it's broken shortly after it happens.






Full details here ... http://forums.mtbr.com/videos-pov-cameras/crash-video-broken-finger-surgery-805284.html#post9563100


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

QuenteK25 said:


> Crash that resulted in a broken finger, surgery, and 6 screws and a plate in my hand.
> 
> If your volume is up you can hear me saying it's broken shortly after it happens.
> 
> ...


Damn, that didn't look so bad till the last shot showed the hand placement.

Heading to the Canyons in two weeks. Need to get that visual out of my mind.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

This is a repeat but I finally learned how to edit.
My first try:

Boyne Highlands crash


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

roxtar said:


> Damn, that didn't look so bad till the last shot showed the hand placement.
> 
> Heading to the Canyons in two weeks. Need to get that visual out of my mind.


The Canyons is amazing. You'll love it!


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

QuenteK25 said:


> The Canyons is amazing. You'll love it!


How does it compare to Deer Valley?


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

roxtar said:


> How does it compare to Deer Valley?


Never been to Deer Valley but from what I hear it's more true DH than Canyons. More rough rocky and steep technical descents.

Canyons is all groomed and flowy. Jumps, stunts, features, etc.


----------



## carlosmontiel (Feb 13, 2011)

Here It is mine


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

ouch that looked painful,,,,,, hope you had med insurance, as i know how expensive treatment can be out there, that crash didnt look to bad, why is it always the slow ones that break you,,,,,, hope you heal quick,


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Yeah it's always the random crashes that go bad, not the stuff you expect to get you. 

Insurance, yes, thank goodness.


----------



## togish1 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

togish1 said:


>



ha ha ha,,,, you need to learn the lunge matey,,,,,,, hope you werent hurt,,,,


----------



## togish1 (Aug 13, 2012)

delirian said:


> ha ha ha,,,, you need to learn the lunge matey,,,,,,, hope you werent hurt,,,,


yeah, i mean, this wasnt my first time going through there...i guess i just got over confident in myself....wont happen again!

yes i did get hurt...wind was knocked out of me for a good 5 min or so, the gopro screw left a nice bruise on my chest, my arms were scuffed up, my knees were scuffed, and my left arm and shoulder hurt for i would say 4 days. You gotta learn what NOT to do by your mistakes


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

togish1 said:


> yeah, i mean, this wasnt my first time going through there...i guess i just got over confident in myself....wont happen again!
> 
> yes i did get hurt...wind was knocked out of me for a good 5 min or so, the gopro screw left a nice bruise on my chest, my arms were scuffed up, my knees were scuffed, and my left arm and shoulder hurt for i would say 4 days. You gotta learn what NOT to do by your mistakes


lol you sure do,,,,, its always a good idea to get some skills coaching/tuition from a qualified coach, this will sort out all your mistakes and progress your riding more than you can imagine,,,


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry you got hurt but you don't crash your not riding hard enough. I had a sweet wipeout Monday trying to beat a strava time for a local trail in the rain no less, I placed 3rd over all. I think my crash blew my time to win , oh well next time. I do suggest some gloves though, peel the skin off your palms just once and you'll know why. For some reason skinned hands hurt more than anything else well maybe not a bone sticking out of your skin but it hurts none the less.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

fahza29er said:


> I had a sweet wipeout Monday trying to beat a strava time for a local trail in the rain no less, I placed 3rd over all. I think my crash blew my time to win , oh well next time.


You should re-post this line in this thread and watch the fireworks go off :
http://forums.mtbr.com/colorado-front-range/hot-strava-awesomeness-evil-789042.html


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

whats a strava ???????,,, i never heard of it,


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

delirian said:


> whats a strava ???????,,, i never heard of it,


It's a GPS tracking program that people use and compare/race each others times


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

togish1 said:


> You gotta learn what NOT to do by your mistakes


Or learn WHAT to do first. Pad up :thumbsup: I'd hate to see the shape I'd be in if I weren't fully padded every ride.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

thomllama said:


> It's a GPS tracking program that people use and compare/race each others times


oh ok,,,, thanks for that,,,,,,, :thumbsup:
 there was me thinking it was some kind of new designer coffe from starbucks or somthing,


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## togish1 (Aug 13, 2012)

my friend going off the handle bars...his first time really riding lol


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

First time riding downhill at Keystone. Started out too slow on this skinny and lost all momentum at the top. No bueno.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I found this on Youtube.

Bike Fails Compilation - Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Wheeliewheel (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay here is one I found on the interwebs. It's not me crashing but it is worth a look.


----------



## Offroadman (Jul 18, 2012)

This ain't me, but here's what a broken collarbone sounds like. Be careful out there guys.....

Best Epic Fail Mountain Bike Crash! Snapped Collar Bone. BIG AIR - YouTube


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Basque Country - crash at 8.24*

Our skills week in the Basque Country: crash was one of many that week - a proper POV over the bars at around 8.24:


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

Offroadman said:


> This ain't me, but here's what a broken collarbone sounds like. Be careful out there guys.....
> 
> Best Epic Fail Mountain Bike Crash! Snapped Collar Bone. BIG AIR - YouTube



ouch,,,, dear oh dear,,,, that looks painfull,,,, couldnt help but think the second, guy,(guy with camera) looked well out of his comfort zone, and was an accident waiting to happen, poor guy, hope he heals quick.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

delirian said:


> ouch,,,, dear oh dear,,,, that looks painfull,,,, couldnt help but think the second, guy,(guy with camera) looked well out of his comfort zone, and was an accident waiting to happen, poor guy, hope he heals quick.


Yeah, he looked like me trying to hold a straight line: BAD. The crash didn't look that bad but the collar bone doesn't take much to break.


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Jan 12, 2004)

*Helmet killer*

That crunching sound is my helmet cracking in half.










[MEDIA=youtube]frameborder[/MEDIA]

[URL=https://vimeo.com/48670635]crash 8-31-12[/URL] from [URL=https://vimeo.com/user1104756]Rick O'Shay[/URL] on [URL=https://vimeo.com]Vimeo[/URL].


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Ouch, good thing you were wearing your lid. A dent like that in your skull would have ruined your day big time.
Just how did you go over the bars going that slow? Did the front wheel get caught in a rut or something?


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

big0mike said:


> Yeah, he looked like me trying to hold a straight line: BAD. The crash didn't look that bad but the collar bone doesn't take much to break.


yep,,,, it's always the slow gay ones that break you,,,,


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

better your helmet than your skull mate,,,,, i never did understand the idiots that ride with out helmets, this is yet more proof why you should always wear a helmet, the life you safe might just be your own,


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

That's the epitome of the phrase, "where your eyes go, you go."


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Jan 12, 2004)

Kiwiplague said:


> Ouch, good thing you were wearing your lid. A dent like that in your skull would have ruined your day big time.
> Just how did you go over the bars going that slow? Did the front wheel get caught in a rut or something?


What I don't like about helmet cameras is how they make the trails look so flat. Yeah, my front tire got caught while dropping down. It was also a section I've ridden a bunch of times before and never gave a second thought. Guess it was just one of those days.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah that is one of the things I've always found when showing others some of the videos of my local trails, it's always "that doesn't look very steep" etc. Very deflating having to explain that in reality it can be a lot harder to ride than it looks.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Flag Crash from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


----------



## golfduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Oooh, bonus front wheel taco to boot on that one. Nice trail!


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

No taco. The Outlaws held up admirably. Even though I did have the heaviest bike of the group...


----------



## gregD (Nov 29, 2009)

Lesson learned. You have to commit on a jump. Fully!

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/275680/l/

Lopa OTB on Pinkbike


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol, "go big"


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

Reign2Rider said:


> Lol, "go big"


ha ha a think he meant go bang, face first into the floor......

what happend to the commit,,, compress, release and pop. ha ha ha,
there is a classic lesson in how not to jump.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

big0mike said:


> Flag Crash from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


haha, I love the self commentary, sounds like you have tourettes.


----------



## PantslessWithWolves (Jul 18, 2012)

big0mike said:


> video


Not often that a crash video comes with director's commentary. Any plans to upload a "making of" featurette, or will you be saving that for the BluRay Special Edition? :thumbsup:


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

PantslessWithWolves said:


> Not often that a crash video comes with director's commentary. Any plans to upload a "making of" featurette, or will you be saving that for the BluRay Special Edition? :thumbsup:


All mine have director's commentary. Unfortunately, it seems to make many queezy...


----------



## scotty s (Aug 28, 2011)

*From yesturday morning!*

Hit the trail with some friends yesturday. Using my Gopro HD2 on a tripod. My buddy face planted going off this jump...


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

and for the clumsiest crash I have done so far (hopefully no more coming), fast forward to 1min34

watch my left ankle and my face

Biking 19th June - YouTube

3 months later and my ankle still hurts badly from time to time, might have been a hairline fracture or something similar.

how do you guys insert youtube video into the post?


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

scotty s said:


> Hit the trail with some friends yesturday. Using my Gopro HD2 on a tripod. My buddy face planted going off this jump...


ummm where's the vid?


----------



## scotty s (Aug 28, 2011)

*From Yesturday morning!*

***


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

big0mike said:


> Flag Crash from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


ahahahahaha wow thats hilarious. Great great commentary, you are the tourettes guy. I was waiting for a "bob saget" to happen. On the bright side I never expected AZ to have a forest. I must ride there!

Tourettes Guy- Bob Saget - YouTube


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

scotty s said:


> Let's try again....
> My buddy took a bad spill coming off this jump. I had the Gopro on a tripod.


wtf happened

i cant see any jump

it just looks looks like he rides off a 6 inch drop and then flips over the front of his bike?

did he pull the front brakes hard?

full face helmet would have worked wonders here


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks like he had all his weight over the front wheel. That would be my guess on that one.


----------



## TheBeard (Sep 13, 2012)

It really is a shame the POV cameras make everything look softer and slower. Some of these crashes were obviously super gnarly, but on camera, it looks like the victim just sort of steps off and lays down in the soft ground.


----------



## snwbrder (Sep 7, 2005)

*My Crash Compilation*

Here is some footage of the crashes I've had since I bought my bike in 2010.

Enjoy, I didn't


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

snwbrder said:


> Here is some footage of the crashes I've had since I bought my bike in 2010.
> 
> Enjoy, I didn't


like the last one.. looks like the tire came up and wacked you in the head... funny (that is as long as you were OK )


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

snwbrder said:


> Here is some footage of the crashes I've had since I bought my bike in 2010.
> 
> Enjoy, I didn't


The last one was def the best. Almost like your bike wanted to finish you off.


----------



## chippedgti (Apr 4, 2012)

AJ's Crash at Virginia Key - YouTube

my contribution


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Lame crash*

Crash at 6.57 - yes it's lame, the guy didn't die, or even break a bone, but we had a very enjoyable day out.


----------



## diggingtrail (Dec 12, 2009)

*A few of mine caught on camera*

Do I ever have the camera on when I have the best saves of near crashes? Of course not! So here are a few of my best crashes that I had the camera on for.






Rocky Ridge Crash from diggingtrail on Vimeo.






Another Crash from diggingtrail on Vimeo.






Seven Springs Crash from diggingtrail on Vimeo.

If you listen closely you can hear my hear my heartbeat in the last one as I lay there, good stuff. That one put me off work for almost a month.


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

chippedgti said:


> AJ's Crash at Virginia Key - YouTube
> 
> my contribution


All that rider gear and not clipless. Great clip


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

gregD do u ride clipped in or flats ?


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

This thread makes me feel so much better. lol


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Penmachno trail bloopers and epic fails - YouTube


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

I had a good one at South Mountain a month or two ago and have been holding out on you guys...so here it is






SOMO crash from Craig Durkee on Vimeo.


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

FMX_DBC said:


> I had a good one at South Mountain a month or two ago and have been holding out on you guys...so here it is


Was your stem loose? It looks like you're whole cockpit got readjusted


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

SoWal_MTBer said:


> Was your stem loose? It looks like you're whole cockpit got readjusted


That wasn't the only thing that got adjusted LOL :eekster: I was running one of those TwentySix Products stems with the wedge clamp & it simply doesn't tighten down on the steer tube as well. A sharp rock grabbed my tire and twisted everything, tossing me over in the process. I've since changed back to a stem that clamps the steer tube directly.


----------



## dfilp (Jul 3, 2011)

FMX_DBC said:


> I had a good one at South Mountain a month or two ago and have been holding out on you guys...so here it is


Ouch!! My camera!


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Bad spill on some routine doubles. I've hit these plenty of times before, but had a rough landing on the one before this one...brushed it off and kept going...should have stopped. Tried too hard to compensate for lost speed.


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

dfilp said:


> Ouch!! My camera!


Haha the camera came away unscathed thanks to the case. I was a little banged up though


----------



## raisingarizona (Feb 3, 2009)

Crashing on the Merry Go Round Rock Line - YouTube


----------



## raisingarizona (Feb 3, 2009)

This one hurt - YouTube


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

subscribed. I'll post one tomorrow when I wake up


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Geronimo Crash from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

My only crash on video so far.

Horsethief Bench Entrance... Shoulda stayed right.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=115714411917480


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Still don't know what he did in front of me... besides wreck...





Marks Wreck from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

big0mike said:


> Still don't know what he did in front of me... besides wreck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet he's glad he had those knee pads. Those rocks don't mess around!


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

He's wishing he had some shin guards. The pins from his pedals put some nice holes in his legs


----------



## supersixfour (Sep 12, 2012)

I LOVE big0mike's videos!


----------



## Thomas O (Nov 13, 2011)

*My 15 seconds of shame*

LebCrash 0 - YouTube


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

ouch that one looks painful,,, broken clavicle to eh,,,, healing vibes to you bro,,,,

for a moment there in that vid, i actually thought you were throwing in some style, and going for a scrub, ha ha,,,,, i guess you dropped your left arm as you hit the lip causing you to lean that way, you alos looked as if you slighly over jumped the tabletop jump.


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

Thomas O said:


> LebCrash 0 - YouTube


Those are the narrowest bars and skinniest tires I think I've seen on a MTB.

Hope you heal up fast.


----------



## jfactor1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Broke my left clavicle, 8 ribs, 2 punctured and bruised lungs
crash - YouTube


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol I hope you're on the mend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas O (Nov 13, 2011)

SoWal_MTBer said:


> Those are the narrowest bars and skinniest tires I think I've seen on a MTB.
> 
> Hope you heal up fast.


Thanks for the good thoughts!

I think that the camera may have distorted the size. I'm running carbon Rovals with S-works Renegades and the bars came stock on my Specialized Epic.


----------



## Thomas O (Nov 13, 2011)

jfactor1 said:


> Broke my left clavicle, 8 ribs, 2 punctured and bruised lungs
> crash - YouTube


Holy crap you hit hard! Looks like the same landing I had that took out my collar bone but you had way more speed and height than I did. The collar bone is enough pain I can't even imagine the pain with all the other injuries.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Dirt hug on Vimeo I hit the ground at about 1min. 20 sec. in the vid. I was in the middle of nowhere at Downieville. Lucky I wasn't seriously hurt.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

jfactor1 said:


> Broke my left clavicle, 8 ribs, 2 punctured and bruised lungs
> crash - YouTube


That was pretty Fing brutal, right there... Sheeeeiiiiiiit!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

jfactor1 said:


> Broke my left clavicle, 8 ribs, 2 punctured and bruised lungs
> crash - YouTube


holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit dude that was brutal,, looked like you hit the ground hard. ouch,,,, 
what the hell happend, did you slip a pedal or somthing, ir did you just bail off.

ok so i just watched the vid again a few times, and kept stopping and starting again, did you get bucked, and that caused you to go out the frontdoor. 
hope your ok bro. healing vibes to you....


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine

Desert Classic - YouTube


----------



## cmarshack (Jul 24, 2007)

cw50must said:


> Mine
> 
> Desert Classic - YouTube


That looks alot like mine at minute 1:50...

https://vimeo.com/11872060#t=108






Stairsteps LCWP from Chad Marsh on Vimeo.

https://vimeo.com/11872060#t=108


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

cw50must said:


> Desert Classic - YouTube


I didn't know you could crash on DC... 



cmarshack said:


> Stairsteps LCWP from Chad Marsh on Vimeo.


And you burped :thumbsup:

You're problem is you're leading with your left foot :nono:


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't think I've posted some of my older crashes...






2012-07-14 South Mountain Triangle from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.






2012-05-12 South Mountain Baby Drop from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.

This one is a little longer but has several crashes in it...





2012-02-19 Holbert Failure from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.






Don't laugh... , reason number two from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.

This one has a bunch of fails and then a couple good wrecks...





Owned by SoMo - 2011-09-22 from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.






This is why you don't make fun of people who wreck... from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.






Flagstaff Crashes from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


----------



## jfactor1 (Sep 22, 2010)

delirian said:


> holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit dude that was brutal,, looked like you hit the ground hard. ouch,,,,
> what the hell happend, did you slip a pedal or somthing, ir did you just bail off.
> 
> ok so i just watched the vid again a few times, and kept stopping and starting again, did you get bucked, and that caused you to go out the frontdoor.
> hope your ok bro. healing vibes to you....


Not really sure what happened to be honest. We were playing on those jumps for quite a while with no issues, maybe I just got overconfident and paid the price. :madman:


----------



## cmarshack (Jul 24, 2007)

big0mike said:


> You're problem is you're leading with your left foot :nono:


That's funny!:thumbsup:


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

jfactor1 said:


> Not really sure what happened to be honest. We were playing on those jumps for quite a while with no issues, maybe I just got overconfident and paid the price. :madman:


That stinks that it was just a fluke. You looked great then just started leaning. Did the guy behind you get anything on his GoPro or was he too far behind?


----------



## Nouia (Nov 30, 2007)

White Ranch Crash - YouTube

Short clip from Golden, CO.


----------



## Hollyw00d (Oct 8, 2012)

Tim OTB on Dakota ridge.. I'm wearing the camera... My fall is still up loading


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

big0mike said:


> I didn't know you could crash on DC...


I didn't either...


----------



## jpatt28 (Aug 9, 2012)

Pretty simple crash. Sandy corners get em every time!


----------



## jfactor1 (Sep 22, 2010)

big0mike said:


> Did the guy behind you get anything on his GoPro or was he too far behind?


He didn't really get a good shot of the crash, but the good news is his clip shows that my helmet was too loose. I was afraid my head actually turned that far....
Jay Crash - YouTube


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, this one was embarrassing. I was standing still and lost my footing in the snow.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

^ hahaaaa that is great!!!! like the muddy lens and all after!!

_side note, get a magnet for the hydro hose so it's not flapping around in front of the cam _


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Geronimo Crash from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

2012 Greatest Hits from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Good job Mike. I always look for you video's.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

at the end...


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Big0Mike!!! 

got to ask,.. how many bikes/parts have you broken?!!


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

big0mike said:


> 2012 Greatest Hits from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


My two favorite things about this video:
-Tossing in an occasional clip of you cleaning an obstacle. Sort of like saying, "See guys, I really can ride."
-The continuous stream of F-Bombs, even on the above mentioned clips. Never heard so much biching while actually making it through.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

LMAO god i love your videos lol ..


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

big0mike said:


> 2012 Greatest Hits from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


I love this video soooo much - it illustrates the value of trying hard over and over again - I give up way before you do, that's for sure. Great skills in some places too.

Props for riding the stuff you ride - you're bound to crash now and again on that horrible stuff. Gnarly.

You must have constant injuries though - and get through bike bits?

My daughter was doing her homework in the next room whilst I was watching, and she kept saying "what are you _watching _dad???" (she liked the burps)


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

thomllama said:


> I got to ask,.. how many bikes/parts have you broken?!!





BigwheelsRbest said:


> You must have constant injuries though - and get through bike bits?


Never an injury that keeps me off the bike for more than a couple days. And I don't break a ton. In the two years I've had this bike I've gone through probably 7 derailleurs which is probably the most fragile part of the bike and to be expected. Snapped/stretched several cables including the seatpost. I've bent the rails on one seat. Oh, yeah. The biggie was the stock rims. They were destroyed inside of 9 months although I can't completely blame them because I was running pressure too low for the rocks we encounter here. Got Outlaws on it now and they are plenty beefy.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Thomas O said:


> LebCrash 0 - YouTube


I've got the same hardware in the opposite shoulder. I broke my clavicle into 4 pieces.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

weather was nice but rain was an issue on the trails so we stayed in the city....where it is safe right?


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

^needs a helmet!!!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

thomllama said:


> ^needs a helmet!!!


I know....he knows....he has one somewhere I think


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

look at that sexy beast of a man owning that trail.....the first clip i dunno what happen apparently god wanted to make sure i was awake the second i was trying to explain how to get more height out of a bunny hop the first one was just me showing him a normal bunny hop the second attempt i was trying to explain a "deer hop" version of a bunny hop and didn't put my seat down because i wasn't planning on do a high ome yet i still managed to nut the crap out of self on my seat....the trail one was kind of funny because i just got done telling him to be careful on that rooty hump because it was slick and we riding on mud that was about the consistency of snot so it made it even slicker...if you look hard you can see me pull off a SWEET somersault dismount  just a good day of being a big dork on a bike. 

In my defense it was my first actual ride on my new 29er so it took some getting used to on how it handled.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

thomllama said:


> ^needs a helmet!!!


I've smacked my head on concrete and rocks hundreds of time and am still fine....sure i forget where i am once or twice a week and i've got this weird twice but I swear i was like that before hand.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

big0mike said:


> 2012 Greatest Hits from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


That was a great video. I laughed me ass off. Fcuk me! seriously, that was some major chunk you were riding. I could not do that ****.


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

Here is mine, riding in the leaves after a day of rain, it like ice
Good Crash - YouTube


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

trevrev97 said:


> Here is mine, riding in the leaves after a day of rain, it like ice
> Good Crash - YouTube


Not bad ... You were making a bit of speed there! Good job you weren't hurt. Repped


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is mine , details are in the description on Youtube .


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

thomllama said:


> ^needs a helmet!!!


No chance! We need as much help as possible cleaning out the gene pool. I encourage EVERYONE to ride without a helmet. Stop using seat belts, too. If they aren't smart enough to use a helmet then that's definitely some cleaning that needs to be done...


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*some "incidents" rather than terrible crashes...*

These are not really bad crashes - no serious injuries - just some incidents I have caught on camera over the last few years (set to HD):


----------



## somanygoodbikes (Sep 9, 2011)

Not the most epic crash ever, but the commentary after it was funny. I was laughing like a bit of a spazz because I flipped off the side of the trail into a six foot deep gully and landed on my feet.

Impact with the ground unstuck the camera mount from my helmet so it was just showing the sky at that point.


----------



## Shagen7 (Nov 27, 2012)

It's such a peaceful scene after your crash though.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

This one's stupid. Tried to slide off the back, shorts got caught on the nose of the saddle. Flying wedgie style, only from the front. Hung there for a second or 2, then down I went. Had to mute it due to excess profanity.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Cobretti said:


> This one's stupid. Tried to slide off the back, shorts got caught on the nose of the saddle. Flying wedgie style, only from the front. Hung there for a second or 2, then down I went. Had to mute it due to excess profanity.


Ouch! You fell onto the rocks too... (you should have left the profanity in - like _big0mike_ did - it would've been funny!)


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Ouch! You fell onto the rocks too...


It did hurt, but not for long. The endorphins were flowing pretty good at this point.


BigwheelsRbest said:


> (you should have left the profanity in - like _big0mike_ did - it would've been funny!)


Nah, it was over the top. If anybody had been within earshot, they might've wondered "Where did that mental patient escape from?" : )


----------



## scuboo (Jan 19, 2013)

Excellent videos guys


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

big0mike said:


> 2012 Greatest Hits from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


5:25 - 5:40 :lol:


----------



## Heck08 (Aug 3, 2011)

Virginia Key Tumble on Vimeo


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Heck08 said:


> Virginia Key Tumble on Vimeo


Nice! Love the way you turned 180 degrees when you couldn't make it on the second go - very cool! Speed is the answer by the looks of it. (Must be steeper than it looks...)


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Heck08 said:


> Virginia Key Tumble on Vimeo


Great trail


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> you should have left the profanity in - like _big0mike_ did - it would've been funny!


How about slo-mo F-Bombs.
Here's a repost that I recently edited:
Crash at the exit of ISIS at Boyn Highlands Video - Pinkbike


----------



## Einarsson (Jan 17, 2013)

This thread is legendary.:lol:


----------



## Cyclokitty (Sep 27, 2012)

Recently tried riding my bike in the freshly fallen snow and did a lousy job at staying on my bike. Great job at landing in snow! But awful at pedaling. Granted my mountain bike abilities are still at the beginner level...






Enjoy my poor skillset.


----------



## MiGSPiNe (May 13, 2012)

Heck08 said:


> Virginia Key Tumble on Vimeo


Lol man...I hate doing that climb on those pavers...I will probably make a new video on those and fall..for now here I go:  Sandman-Vkey


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

Put together some of my older ones, little bit of blood


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ Great stuff!! at least some of those landings were soft


----------



## Einarsson (Jan 17, 2013)

Cobretti said:


> Put together some of my older ones, little bit of blood


Haha, at least there's nothing wrong with your dedication. Stubborn like a madman. ;D :thumbsup:


----------



## zxces50 (Oct 27, 2011)

Did a three day trip to CA. Probably got a little excited- topped 43 MPH on this down hill very quickly- didn't end well. Just knee's & elbows- like sliding into second base

MTB Turnbull SoCal Water Tower - YouTube


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

big0mike said:


> 2012 Greatest Hits from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


Great video. Some of those crashes looked painful.


----------



## Einarsson (Jan 17, 2013)

So jealous of all your awesome trails...


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

*270 boomerang backslider*

My front wheel never touched the ground- slowed video to 1/4 speed so you can get the full effect. Landed on my back and slid a while. Other than a nice scratch on my lower back and getting the wind knocked outta me, was all good . The leaves flying past my front wheel and sky in background are cool.

Note to self: don't get distracted/fiddle with camera when bombing down a DH trail


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

edubfromktown said:


> My front wheel never touched the ground- slowed video to 1/4 speed so you can get the full effect. Landed on my back and slid a while. Other than a nice scratch on my lower back and getting the wind knocked outta me, was all good . The leaves flying past my front wheel and sky in background are cool.
> 
> Note to self: don't get distracted/fiddle with camera when bombing down a DH trail


HA! whoooops


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

edubfromktown said:


> My front wheel never touched the ground- slowed video to 1/4 speed so you can get the full effect. Landed on my back and slid a while. Other than a nice scratch on my lower back and getting the wind knocked outta me, was all good . The leaves flying past my front wheel and sky in background are cool.
> 
> Note to self: don't get distracted/fiddle with camera when bombing down a DH trail


nice!!!


----------



## redd4573 (Apr 15, 2012)

LawsoRaider I hope you did not suffer to bad of injurys from these falls. I love what I am sure are mini motivational speeches you give to your self while riding. You just made my nite thank you!


----------



## Lewisnott (Nov 8, 2011)

haha loving this thread


----------



## Lewisnott (Nov 8, 2011)

heres a video of me taking a tumble at the downhill track in Thredbo Australia. The crashes come at 1:35 and 4:15




check out my channel for some more gems
OffShoreProductions1's channel - YouTube


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Cory opps... doesn't need much more of a description ..


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

whoops!


----------



## GoProGuy01 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mountain biking, Fail.! - YouTube
First ever MTBR video post, stopped in my tracks...laugh it up.!!!!


----------



## NFLcheesehead1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Here's my first recorded crash.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

My 3 year old son's crash on Friday


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Has a high speed crash at the start and i fall in a cactus at the end

TourDeFH - YouTube


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Mild crash by my friend Beau over Red Bull Rampage weekend. Just never got around to posting...


----------



## Mulequi (Mar 3, 2013)

*N00b crash on a trail a little over my head*






First video biking, you can see my crash at around 2:40, I slowed it down a bit for the crash.


----------



## 84532 (Mar 8, 2013)

pinch flat on the rear tire? oh well, i'll just keep riding and his this jump durrr.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

My buddy finding out how cold the water in Colorado can be in March:


----------



## crwdtb (Mar 14, 2013)

Jetlagged and daydreaming! 
Smash F.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

*My most recent crash from 3/23/13...enjoy you freaks*






Mana Rd CRASH! from Jason Mazu on Vimeo.


----------



## kingbobyjr (May 30, 2008)

This was back in August in Park City, UT on the Pinecone Ridge Trail. I was on a rental...lost traction...kissed an Aspen...


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

nice tree hugger move!!!


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

I wish I had used the chest strap so I could have captured this epic fall. I hit a patch of sand in the middle of the turn and was thrown off the bike. I slid down the hill for a bit and got stopped by a bush.









Cocktail Rock at San Juan Trail









It's not as bad as it looks. Just a scrape.

Carlos


----------



## Sombeech (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Sombeech (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Sombeech (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## jbwhip (Aug 15, 2012)

Took a buddy for his first ever ride. He misjudged the hill.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

jbwhip said:


> Took a buddy for his first ever ride. He misjudged the hill.


lol i love bringing people bikeing. hope he's ok


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Sombeech said:


>


and he just lays there. did he die?


----------



## Sombeech (Feb 16, 2006)

Fuglio said:


> and he just lays there. did he die?


No, lots is edited out at the end, pretty gruesome. He ended up with a punctured lung, broken clavicle and 7 broken ribs.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Sombeech said:


> No, lots is edited out at the end, pretty gruesome. He ended up with a punctured lung, broken clavicle and 7 broken ribs.


umm... errr... ouch!!!???


----------



## Manny34 (Feb 27, 2013)

Me going down at just under 40 mph yesterday. Woke up pretty sore with a bruised shoulder, don't think any serious damage though.


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

So far this year:


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

On those narrow type bride things keep your speed up, I see everyone make the same mistake, slow down to much then over steer and off the edge you go. Also make sure you look at the end of the run and not left or right or at your front tire. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

fahza29er said:


> On those narrow type bride things keep your speed up, I see everyone make the same mistake, slow down to much then over steer and off the edge you go. Also make sure you look at the end of the run and not left or right or at your front tire.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yea, I've gotten better by keeping my speed and looking at the exit rather than directly in front of me. I tend to learn after repeated failures


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TDeh5jZiqGA#at=90

Don't mind me, just breaking a small tree with my face... Skip to 2:25 for the slow mo crash footage


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Crash montage at 1:55






Tiny OTB at 1:28


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

This happened on our last pilgrimage from Alaska down to Whistler. Lower A-Line last booter.....caught a rock, and was a tad crossed up and took a swift ejection. Off to the Whistler ER, 5 stitches and nasty dirt rash. Managed to ride the next day, but after the soreness set in my trip ended early, only lost 1 day of riding.

Im almost 36, getting 2 old for this. Last 3 trips have yielded, stitches, broken fibula/leg, and severaly bruised hip in 2011. Heading back in 3 weeks for a week of riding  :nono::nono:

A-Line Whistler Wreck - YouTube


----------



## troh (Oct 29, 2007)

Sometimes your weight balance is just wrong...


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Dude, was your face as close to that rock as it looks?!?!?!


----------



## troh (Oct 29, 2007)

Hear the sound of helmet lid?


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Ltdan12a said:


> Dude, was your face as close to that rock as it looks?!?!?!


my 1st thought too!!!



Ltdan12a said:


> Dude, was your face as close to that rock as it looks?!?!?!


good thing for helmets huh? :thumbsup:


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

My first DH race...of all the gnarly/rocky sections I cleaned...I lose focus for just long enough to go OTB in a super simple section.


----------



## twenty6point2 (Mar 23, 2013)

Not only am I new to trail riding, but I'm also new to video editing. Nothing proves that better than, well, this...






Almost feel lame for posting since it's not some crazy downhill hit gone wrong, but give me time


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Hey we all have to start somewhere!


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

QuenteK25 said:


> Hey we all have to start somewhere!


what he said


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Haha, I like the unicycle at 1:03. Looks like he bailed to get out of the way.


----------



## scuboo (Jan 19, 2013)

Some great footage there, I may put a video together, lots of crashes over the last year.


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

these are a couple years old but it is all I could find that I had on video.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

I made it to the top of the landing.. just not the bottom


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Fuglio said:


> I made it to the top of the landing.. just not the bottom


Pretty smooth, could've been much worse :thumbsup:


----------



## mcameron (Sep 1, 2013)

bit of riding from today with a nice crash at the end......i was fine, my bike on the other hand.....


----------



## lanceuppercut (Mar 9, 2010)

A little more speed and I'm sure I would've made it.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's a few of my latest crashes... well, since I got my GoPro anyway.






gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat

I ride xc/enduro, because baseball, basketball, football and golf require only one ball....


----------



## mcameron (Sep 1, 2013)

lanceuppercut said:


> A little more speed and I'm sure I would've made it.


ummmm?......whats with the "gentelmans sausage" in the lower right?


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

yup, that there is a wiener on his shoulder. 

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## lanceuppercut (Mar 9, 2010)

mcameron said:


> ummmm?......whats with the "gentelmans sausage" in the lower right?


Your GoPro doesn't have one? That's embarrassing.


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

I have no idea how this happened.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

Oakeshott said:


> I have no idea how this happened.


hehehe ya, I've done the same thing right off the parking lot 10 ft from the trailhead kiosk. Quite embarrassing (c;

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

At the finish line of the 2013 Frosty Bottom.







only about 30 people saw me fall.

--Lars


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

No comment.

--Lars


----------



## cmarshack (Jul 24, 2007)

Fuglio said:


> I made it to the top of the landing.. just not the bottom


That looks like the area behind the Hawes Trails in Las Sendas AZ?


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

mcameron said:


> ummmm?......whats with the "gentelmans sausage" in the lower right?


yeah i was wondering why the hell you had a huge cock on your shoulder lol. did it help to break your fall lol.


----------



## lanceuppercut (Mar 9, 2010)

delirian said:


> yeah i was wondering why the hell you had a huge cock on your shoulder lol. did it help to break your fall lol.


It did help break my fall. Thank you for your concern. 
Long story short, a friend planted a penis straw in my truck so I mounted it to my GoPro.


----------



## Mitsuoka (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is one mine.






The falls are @2:04 :thumbsup:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

The dude who wrecked, Chris, did break his collarbone in two places and hopin' he continues to heal quickly


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

My 3 year old.

Crashes at 1:00 and 1:30


----------



## lanceuppercut (Mar 9, 2010)

Following a buddy of a jump.


----------



## nurmar (Nov 30, 2014)

First training rides with spd pedals.. Good times..


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

nurmar said:


> First training rides with spd pedals.. Good times..


LOL...ah, the memories.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

big0mike said:


> 2012 Greatest Hits from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


I know this in an old one, but damn it's hilarious. Listening to you is like listening to myself. I rode some of these trails in the early 90's on a GT Bravado hard tail with a 50mm Answer Manitou elastomer shock. Beat the crap out of me.


----------



## jakeyo1 (Jan 9, 2015)

*enjoy*


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Forgot to drop this in here...






Waterfall Superman from Michael Stevens on Vimeo.


----------



## BikeWV (Dec 29, 2014)

schpadoinkle


----------



## poconnell (Jan 15, 2016)

here is my go pro crash at hillsboro and a reason why you should wear a helmet when downhill biking, this is a 1996 redline proline bmx i have and the handle bars were loose and shot forward on me when i started downhill and the brake was busted so no brakes either and to slow down i stuck out my feet and went head first over the handle bars and got stitches in my head and a fractured t7 vertebrae and dislocated collar bone that hurt for 3 months. handle bars are tightened and brake is fixed and working!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1709874729225523


----------



## poconnell (Jan 15, 2016)

me too!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1709874729225523


----------

